# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  "Droog/dik" sperma

## Scoooter

Hoe kan het dat ik dat droog sperma heb? Ik merk dat ik bij het ejaculeren zelden ver kan komen omdat het zaad vrij dik is.

Wat is daar aan te doen?? Ik dacht eerder dat het lag aan de werking van de spier vlak achter de balzak die samenknijpt tijdens het klaarkomen, maar dat is het volgens mij niet. 

Heel soms kan ik WEL verder spuiten, en dan is het zaad ook wateriger. 

Ik heb ongeveer 3 maal per week een ejaculatie.



Scoooter

----------

